# Budget Bikepacking Gear



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'd like try bikepacking but after swinging in REI today, I realize I could easily spend thousands on gear. If I was planning on doing something epic, I'd be willing to spend the cash, but I'm only planning on doing an occasional 2 day trip starting out. What sort of gear should I look into and what is the low end cost?


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Look at budget brands such as Eureka and Teton. You can get serviceable tents, pads, and sleeping bags. Those are the three things I need for a good nights sleep. I only get a few trips in a year, so I use a Eureka Spitfire tent, Big Agnes matress, and a Teton Trailhead +20 bags. I got them all for less than $200.

For cooking, the Trangia alcohol burner is a great stove and costs about $20. You can make similar ones out of a soda/beer can fairly easily and are basically free.

Then you need to figure out how to attach it to your bike, racks or custom bags. I bought a Topeak rack and pannier bag. It's kinda heavy and was a little expensive, but it gets the job done for me. I also made my own frame bag for about $30. I have a lot of storage on my bike, probably way more than necessary, but I'm kind of a bikeglamper. I like to enjoy the camping and riding. Im not out to put in 100 miles a day, so my set up works for me.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Check out the REI garage sales. You can get nearly new stuff for next to nothing.


----------



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

eBay can be decent as well. Especially if you get a factory store. I pick up my klymit factory refurb air mats from their eBay store for about 35$ shipped


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

There are several decisions to make on what kind of and where you are riding. Mostly road, dirt roads, trails, commando camping, water availability and weather are some things to consider. 
When on roads you can carry what ever you want including iron skillets, books and stuffed animals. When it comes to not being able to ride anymore you have to carry or push all that crap you will quickly reconsider your gear. Try going over a fence with 90 lbs of gear or pushing your bike up a hill you couldn't ride. Do this enough and you will be looking to shave weight and be at 17 lbs of gear and being able to get it off easily is key to getting over those obstacles. Much more manageable.

For just weekend trips you can get away with lots of creature comforts. If you can build a small stick fire you are good to go. In my experience those alcohol stoves are useless unless you are just warming something up mildly and have a boat load of time, no wind or altitude. Stick fires are way better and fun if you have the resources. If you cook over a fire you will want a stuff sack for your cook kit. Tin can rocket stoves work well if you want to carry a stove because of restrictions on building a open fire. I love my hot coffee or tea but those take water too. Water is your biggest weight and bulk. Being close to water is a big plus and doesn't take the planning.
When I lived on my bike I did soaks for the most part. Only heated water for teas which you can make out of anything. I had a breakfast and a dinner soak going at all times. Sleep with your breakfast soak and it will be warm in the morning. Keep adding a little water and it grows through out the day too. I have a rock gut and not much of anything can bother it though. Dehydrated foods are expensive but weight nothing and take up little room. Again you need water.

Are there insects and other crawly things on the ground? If so you may not be comfortable with just a tarp tent. I can't tell you how many times I woke up in the night battling the monsters on my neck or nats in your nose and corners of your eyes. Get a bivy at least. One with a small dome over your head and shoulders. Are you claustrophobic? If so you will want a larger shelter. Remember you are limited on space to carry stuff so all the cheaper equipment is more bulky and weighs more. If it is raining allot or your tent sweats then stay away from down bags. They don't keep you warm when wet like a synthetic bag. When I had down bags I would also have a breathable water resistant cover for it like a bivy. Even in my tent. The side of the tent would get condensation on it and wet your bag. The two things you don't want to skimp on is your bag and tent. Invest well in this area. This purchase can last for many years if chosen properly for your conditions. Take care of your home and it will take care of you.

One more thing. Bungie's are nearly useless and had no place in my gear. Lots of lost gear, clothes ect., mostly from what I saw not experienced out side of the learning curve. When you live on your bike EVERYTHING is of utmost importance and your survival may depend on your gear and having it. If you are just on pavement or smooth roads...., well I still wouldn't have them. Use small compression straps.

Camping and hiking forums are the best to find gear if you can trust the person. I use PayPal for purchases as they do have some recourse. Ebay and Craigslist are good and safer sources. NWHikers.net - View Forum - The Trading Post
I got 2 of my favorite GoreTex bivy tents here. Each I paid about $40 shipped. One had never been used and was still in plastic wrap. They were made illegal in the late 80's I think. Keep away from fires.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I think my first decision will be my tent. I'm considering a North Face Stormbreak, Marmot Tungsten or Eureka Spitfire. There are also a few Big Agnes tents on REI outlet which I may consider (but a bit more expensive). I want something to hold up well in the wind as I'll be some camping on the beach. Seems like the cross pole design and bigger flies could be more sturdy than the spitfire type design. It would be nice to be able to try each out because it's tough to get a feel just looking at specs.

My sleeping bag is currently 2.7 lbs and packs down somewhat well. So I'm pretty good there. I may leave the bag at home and pick up one of these Single Silk Liner Sleeping Bag Hostel Travel Sack Sheet Camping Accessory | eBay for really hot days where temps stay in the 70's overnight.

I have a termarest closed cell foam matt (.5 lb) and thermarest pillow (.77lb). Both don't pack down that small, so I may consider trying something like the Klymit OZone. The weight and spec sizes look great, but I'm not sure how much padding it has, ideally I'd like something with more padding than the thermarest closed cell pad.

As far as food, I'm fine eating cold food -- peanut butter, pop tarts, whatever.

I haven't looked into bikepacking bags yet, so not sure what I'd be spending on those. I'm guessing they're somewhat pricey since it's a bit of a niche product.

Unless I can find killer deals elsewhere, I'll probably look to buy the stuff at REI and pay a bit more because of their return policy.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Not fond of the Eureka mentioned. Too many stakes. 
Looking in the sub 4 lb range.
Condensation is my biggest issue. Look for good roof vent that will stay open in snow. The key I found to condensation in inexpensive tents is lots of netting and the most space between rainfly and netting. Next I like a spacious vestibule to store shoes and gear and to let you get into the tent without getting too much weather inside doing it. I like doors that open at the bottom and can be held up top or to the side. Fixed bottom doors get stepped on and get dirty. I like double grommets for poles. When cold getting poles in grommets can be hard. The extra grommets help get it up quickly and then you can tighten it up as it relaxes. 
I was looking at the Marmot Force 1P Tent at REI just 2 days ago. I have so many tents that I just couldn't justify it now. Now if I could bike camp again I think this is one I would like to try. You can set it up with only poles and rainfly too by the looks of it. 
Of the 3 tents you are looking at I like the Tungsten the most.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

That's good to know. The guy at REI was pretty keen on the Tungsten. I'm also considering the Big Agnes Jack Rabbit and Seedhouse. All three has somewhat similar specs but it's nice that the footprint comes with the Tungsten. 

I'm 6'1" and have an 84.5" sleeping bag so am wondering if the 90" Jack Rabbit will be more comfortable than the 84" options. 

Also, do most people with UL tents use footprints? I've never used one in the past and have not problems with durability, but am wondering if my cheaper tent has a thicker floor than UL tents.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

As pads go. I can't help much. Most pads these days are just air mattresses. I just don't get it. Hasn't anyone ever had one go flat on them? I have 2 thermorest self inflating ones that go flat with not being able to find a leak at all. Lifetime warrantee. HA They don't make mine anymore. I can't say I didn't get my money's worth though. 
I got 2 Kelty Base Camp 30 pads for us for car camping. One went flat first trip with a 100 lb teen on it. Can't find a leak to save my sole even over inflating it and in a tub of water. Kelty's lifetime warrantee HA. I live just a few miles from them. They discontinued all self inflating pads and would replace it with a 20" wide, 6' long air pad. I got this 30 because it is 30" wide, 2.5" thick, I think more than 80" long. I camp in snow and rocks. I want loft and insulation. I wasn't much for any kind of cold camping when I lived on my bike but certainly did lots of it. The long ultralight thermorest did me well for along time till it decided to go flat. I returned it for repair. THey said there was nothing wrong with it. I wonder if they slept on it? It looses air overnight if you aren't sleeping on it. I'm not 165 anymore, more like 225 and 58 so I like a bit more loft. I tried just air beds and no matter how careful I am they seem to go flat at some point. I take care of my camping stuff. It is a matter of life and death when failures happen in the back country. I even put moving blankets under my nest when car camping.

I have tried bag liners before. I get tangled up in them. Never tried a silk one though. OOOOO LOL


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Instead of paying $30+ for a foot print I use a space blanket under the tents now. It isn't as cool with the best fitting shape for your tent maybe but I was told to try it as a vapor barrier too. It works great, is cheap, light, multi purpose and reflects heat back to you. 

I love my 90"x 32" tent. Not to carry though. LOL
I got a XL tent cot a year ago for car camping obviously. I set it up in the creek! LOL
Getting old is kind of cool and being way comfortable is tops on the list now. I bring chainsaw, Axe and a Splitting Maul camping. We usually leave at least a half a cord of spit wood at the camp sites when I leave. Great exercise and what else are you to do besides watch a fire and tell lies? Lots of fun felling all the beetle kill around here.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Seedhouse 1 and love it. Not sure if it would fit someone 6'4" though, but it does pack quite small. Also I never purchase footprints since it easier and cheaper to just use a sheet of Tyvek. I cut out a piece the size of the tent, add a couple grommets to clip on to the poles or run stakes through and add Tyvek tape around the edge and the grommet. Cost for me nothing since I had all of the pieces except the Tyvek which was given to me. The BA Seedhouse footprint is well over $40 and probably weighs more and doesn't pack as small the my Tyvek...


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I though you were looking at 1 man tents. Jackrabbit looks OK. I like the extra pole over the door and the large vestibule along with fly vent.

I got a Kelty Grand Mesa 3 that I have been relatively happy with for family outings. The roof vents collapse in wind, rain and snow though. Havn't figured out what to do about that yet. I'm sure there is a simple, light solution like a willow branch in it. It was only $110 so I had to give it a try as my 6 man family tent leaked so bad in a huge storm, I had to get something else for my son and I. The 6 man was fun to party in. Fair weather only tent. Maybe look into a grand Mesa 2?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

bkirby10 said:


> I have a Seedhouse 1 and love it. Not sure if it would fit someone 6'4" though, but it does pack quite small. Also I never purchase footprints since it easier and cheaper to just use a sheet of Tyvek. I cut out a piece the size of the tent, add a couple grommets to clip on to the poles or run stakes through and add Tyvek tape around the edge and the grommet. Cost for me nothing since I had all of the pieces except the Tyvek which was given to me. The BA Seedhouse footprint is well over $40 and probably weighs more and doesn't pack as small the my Tyvek...


Does it have a vent in the fly? That is what turned me off if it didn't have one.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

geckocycles said:


> Does it have a vent in the fly? That is what turned me off if it didn't have one.


It doesn't have a vent at the top, but LOTS of mesh and there is a zipper at the top of the vestibule (with a flap over the zipper) where I can somewhat control venting. It's not at the top but I have yet to have any problems with condensation which I mostly attribute to the full mesh main body. Haven't been in snow with it (as we don't get a lot in VA) and it works perfectly for me...


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a shelter system which is a tarp with a bug mesh insert that goes under the tarp. I use a ground cloth under the insert because the ground cloth is way less expensive. Also depending on conditions I can sleep on the ground cloth under the tarp, or just use the ground cloth by itself. I do think that it is worthwhile to have a footprint or something for a tent for tent protection and added versatility.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

bkirby10 said:


> It doesn't have a vent at the top, but LOTS of mesh and there is a zipper at the top of the vestibule (with a flap over the zipper) where I can somewhat control venting. It's not at the top but I have yet to have any problems with condensation which I mostly attribute to the full mesh main body. Haven't been in snow with it (as we don't get a lot in VA) and it works perfectly for me...


I think lots of mesh is key as even when the condensation on the fly falls, the mesh diverts it for the most part. Water is very slow to go through the mesh unless you touch it or blow it through.
As for snow. When I lived in Falls Church we had 7' one year. We had a upstairs door to the outside that had no balcony even. Just a spiral staircase to a door to space to get out in big snow. Really weird but my dad used it that year.
I have never had so much condensation issues until I moved to CO. Not sure why but that is my biggest battle now. The Tent Cot sweats so bad I use a waterproof duck canvas covered sleeping bag in it now. You could easily just lay this bag outside on bare ground without an issue. It is a -20 bag, fleece lined and SOOOOO comfy. It is 36"x90" and is a beast with a built in pillow and hoody. Not sure why but it seems everything I buy these days is discontinued in a year or so. Every piece of gear I have is no longer available and is not that old either.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Welnic said:


> I have a shelter system which is a tarp with a bug mesh insert that goes under the tarp. I use a ground cloth under the insert because the ground cloth is way less expensive. Also depending on conditions I can sleep on the ground cloth under the tarp, or just use the ground cloth by itself. I do think that it is worthwhile to have a footprint or something for a tent for tent protection and added versatility.


Interesting.
We were in Hawaii once and got in late. Didn't set the tent up, just crawled in with mesh over the head and on face. One guy woke up with his face totally swollen with hundreds of bug bites on his face. He was miserable for days. Bugs literally ate him through his no-seeum. Lessoned learned. Keep it off you.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

I would also check out backpackinglight sale forum. I picked up a lot of my stuff off of there.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You don't have to get too fancy or expensive. You absolutely can, but it's far from a necessity.

I camped a lot long before I started mt biking and I backpacked before even thinking about bikepacking.

IMO, the bags on the bike cost the most, but you don't HAVE to use them. I've seen guys riding their mtb's with rather large and heavy internal frame packs to get to their campsite. Hey, it works.

IMO, the shelter you use depends largely on the climate you will be facing. Rain, humidity, wind, temps, etc. I would never buy a shelter I planned to use all four seasons. A winter shelter does NOT make a good summer shelter.

I like sleeping in a hammock when I absolutely can. I have a good bug net to go along with it (and have slept outside with this arrangement in Costa Rica with great success). It is by far my favorite setup in the summertime. So comfy, and it's cooler. I can combine it with a tarp for better weather protection. I'm not a big fan of it when it's cold out because the hammock allows more cold air underneath you. Nor do I like it when I'm doing a campout with a big group of people (especially in campgrounds), because privacy can be an issue.

My favorite ground shelter is a Henry Shires Tarptent. To ventilate it best, I have to choose its orientation correctly with the wind directions. It requires more thought during setup, but it works well. I live in Indiana which is FAR more humid than anywhere in CO, and condensation is really only a problem if I fail to get a breeze (like if I fail to set it up right, or the winds change overnight). But that problem is pretty minor.

I have a Eureka doublewall shelter that works pretty well, though it's a little on the heavy side. I'll probably be using it car camping on a trip in June. I'm not comfortable sleeping on the ground, which is why I prefer the hammock, but it will work okay for this trip. The wife and I have begun saving for a teardrop trailer for car camping, so we can save the tents and hammocks for more backcountry type stuff.

IMO, don't skimp on your sleeping gear, but keep an eye on the conditions it's most useful in. I don't use a sleeping bag in the summertime - too warm. 60-70F nighttime temps put me to sweating easily enough. A simple synthetic sheet works best for me in summertime. For my bags (I technically use a quilt, which will open totally flat, has no hood, and which I made myself), I prefer down.

I got my primary stove used in a gear swap. I also have an alcohol stove made from a cat food can, and a more robust stove that works better in wintertime.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

bank5 said:


> I'd like try bikepacking but after swinging in REI today, I realize I could easily spend thousands on gear. If I was planning on doing something epic, I'd be willing to spend the cash, but I'm only planning on doing an occasional 2 day trip starting out. What sort of gear should I look into and what is the low end cost?


I bought a bunch of cheap pannier bags, bar bags, saddle bags, etc off ebay. They cheap stuff is decent, but don't expect it to last forever. However, it's like 1/10th the price of the blingy stuff. If you just go on overnights a few times a year, you should easily get a few years out of it... long enough to figure out if bikepacking is your thing, and long enough to figure out what you are doing. If you really catch the bug, get the blingy stuff.

If you're concerned about how waterproof the stuff is(n't), just keep stuff in ziplock bags. You can buy a lot of ziplock bags for $10.

also, check swap meets. Pannier bags and camping stuff show up all the time at swap meets, and you can get it on the cheap.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I went in one of our local outdoor stores and tried out a few of the sleeping pads and thought the Klymit O-zone was surprisingly comfortable considering it's pack size and weight. It's good to know that durability can be an issue so I'll probably buy from REI instead of that store or online. Although REI has changed it's return policy, hopefully they'd still accept it if it craps out just over a year. Also, since it's not insulated, I'm not sure how much of an effect that will have.

The sales associate was super helpful and does a lot of bikepacking himself (is doing the Tour Divide this year). His recommendation (for going cheap) was to get a dry bag and lash it to my handlebars. He also recommended a saddle bag or just using my day pack or CamelBak mule for the rest of the gear.

So I'm pretty sure I'll be going with the Marmot Tungsten ($180) and the Klymit O-zone ($100).

Plus a good size dry sack ($20-30), a large saddle bag (what do you call them), a sheet ($15).

After 20% off at REI and getting some ebay deals, the total could be ~$300 which is a lot lower than I was expecting. Weight and pack size will be quite small. Plus the gear (other than saddle bag) isn't bikepacking specific so I'll be reusing it for paddling and hiking trips.



Harold said:


> A simple synthetic sheet works best for me in summertime. For my bags (I technically use a quilt, which will open totally flat, has no hood, and which I made myself), I prefer down.


What is the sheet? I'm planning to get a silk one for when temps are around 70, but having another one for around 60 degrees would be nice too. It would save a great deal of bulk.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's a sea to summit brand one iirc. Silk is not my thing. Synthetic or wool for me


----------



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Fyi you could prob offer about 35$ for the klymit here on their eBay store and get it. They are factory refurb direct from klymit and the other mats I have gotten from them this way have looked brand new and unused

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321759361755


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I've made a few purchases so far:

Klymit O Zone sleeping pad - $52 (Sierra Trading Post with coupon code). As pyro_ mentioned above, it looks like they're a bit cheaper on eBay but those are previously used. Also got some Bodyglove water shoes for $20 and water sport gloves for $10. 

Sea to Summit Adaptor CoolMax Travel Liner with Insect Shield - $46 (MooseJaw) I also picked up some purification tablets to get free shipping

So my final big purchase is the tent. I'll likely get the Tungsten from REI (for about $145) but there are some really good deals this weekend so I'm going to keep looking and wait to pull the trigger until Monday.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

On your tent consider the ALPS Mountaineering Zephyr, I have one and it's great. I'm 6'1" and there's plenty of room in there for some gear, or even another really skinny person if you're "close" lol. You can probably find one for cheaper than this but I didn't really look. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B9GCRL4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

As far as wind check this out on my last trip.



And see this youtube video of the wind





And for a footprint just cut a cheap tarp to fit the size of your floor, they are light and fold up flat and small.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to mention it's quite tall too so you can "sit up" in it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I too use a hammock. The eno double nest. Works well paired with a bug net over the ridgeline and a tarp. Trees help too. Or something else to hang from. I use a closed cell foam pad, light weight but not that compact. Doesn't leak either.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I just got my Marmot Tungsten tent. The quality of everything is far superior compared to my other tents and there's a lot of nice features. I have a feeling tents are like bikes where upgraditis can quickly kick in.


----------



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup all backpacking/camping gear can be like that. Went on an ultralight kick a couple years ago and replaced most of my camping gear. Damn that cost me a small fortune.....


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

bank5 said:


> I just got my Marmot Tungsten tent. The quality of everything is far superior compared to my other tents and there's a lot of nice features. I have a feeling tents are like bikes where upgraditis can quickly kick in.


Sweet
Just picked one up for my son. Nice that it is all taped and sealed from the factory. Had 1.5" of rain in 5 hrs. Slight condensation on the vestibule. Lots of room, takes up more space than my old Sierra West 2 man tent. It didn't come with enough guy strings. Only 4 and it needs 5. No big deal.

The tie loop that holds the vestibule open is too low. Now I am getting picky. LOL
Did I mention that this this is huge for a 1 man tent. A full size back-pack fits well under the vestibule.


----------

